# New hatchlings 6 days old. Seem ok?



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

This is the first time I've seen both parents off the nest - even if it was just for a moment.  I took a quick photo. 

These babies are 6 days old. 

Question: Should I keep providing hay for them to add to their nest? I know they enjoy doing this but I was concerned that the nest might fill up too much and cause a baby to fall out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're very cute. It wouldn't hurt to give them more hay to add. They are pretty deep in there. Long way to go before they could fall out.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh how adorable and they look super too. Bless.


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Great. Thank you, both!


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

This morning I found one of the babies out of the nest and on the cage floor. I put it back in the nest. Is this normal?
Last night was the first night I noticed that neither of the parents sat on the nest.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How old are the babies now?


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> How old are the babies now?


They are 9 days old today.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wouldn't expect to see them on the floor.


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Around 3 or 4 times I've had to put one or the other of the babies back in the nest. 
This morning, both were out of the nest. (photo)

I placed them back in the nest. Is the nest too small? (photo)

They are 12 days old today.


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Here's a clearer photo of them in the nest right now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Babies like to get out of the nest. A nest set up on the floor where they can get in and out would be better. They do need to stretch their legs and wings. Can't just sit in a cramped nest all the time. That nest is no good for the floor as it'll tip over, unless you can wire it to the side of the cage or something.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

They grow so fast don't they. What little beauties they are.


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks, Jay. I put a box with hay on the cage floor in case they flutter out again tonight.

Yes, Freda, they do grow oh so fast! Thanks.

Can't help but share a scrap book page of my doves....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute. They will be grown before you know it.


----------

